# Bmw black trim help please!!



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok so i washed my car this morning with the usual products and this is the result!! My trims have all gone blue/black please help.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Has the sun dried it on your trim causing the problem?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

No i always keep the car wet until i pat dry with towel, and sun not strong today in Derby mate


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I have just tried Megs 205.105 by hand which has improved it but not completely


----------



## HaydnM (Apr 2, 2015)

Chrome cleaner works perfect, does not remove the black, only the stains


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Simz said:


> Ok so i washed my car this morning with the usual products and this is the result!! My trims have all gone blue/black please help.


How strange, exact same thing happened to the gloss black high line trim on my bimmer when I cleaned it over the weekend, same as you using my usual products. Never happened before.

I used some megs scratch x to get it off.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Genuinely bizarre mate but thanks for the heads up in the megs


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I have seen this lots of times before. It usually comes from TFR. What products are your using?


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

J306TD said:


> I have seen this lots of times before. It usually comes from TFR. What products are your using?


autosmart ultra snow foam in the lance, followed by dodo born to be mild shampoo in a bucket and sponge, then dried off with towels. same as normal for a regular wash.

maybe something in the air blown from overseas thats caused the reaction with cleaning products ? strange how its affect 2 of us for no reason


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Does seem odd to happen especially with those products. I wonder if the shampoo or foam has dried onto the trim causing this. I would use some fine scratch remover to remove it. Or if it doesn't something more course but don't damage the trim. Once done I would polish and add a coat of wax to protect it


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

autosmart snow foam caused mine to do this, been ok since I've stopped using it!


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

J306TD said:


> I have seen this lots of times before. It usually comes from TFR. What products are your using?


this is also right


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

All products are Autosmart, either hazsafe or ultra mouse followed by duet and tango to dry
















Tried everything now and nothing is working, this is going to cost me over £400 in new trims..


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Wash it again mate, but use different products and make sure you scrub the trims well, I had a similar problem for some reason when I used carchem custom shampoo , but sickly enough I kind of liked the oil slick look lol , I changed to the 1900 carchem , and they are back to normal , good luck ,Den.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers Den will do


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Just bought a full set off eBay £150 hopefully they will be ok


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Back in love














and a visit to Autosmart has left me £70 lighter lol

Cherry glaze is the latest discovery for me.......Love it


----------



## D4mo_c (Jul 4, 2015)

My trims were like that on my x5 when I got it! I just mopped them with G3 and it brought them back to new! They go back like it but after a couple of years. Think it's the cleaner chemicals or the salt as I'm near the coast. 
I take it it's the gloss black trim round the windows? It's hard to see from the pics!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Sent trim to Autosmart, reply back was "it is contaminated" really? Your kidding  still don't know which product caused it, all replaced now.


----------

